# Herr-der-Ringe-Gewinnspiel zum Blu-ray-Start der Extended: Gewinnen Sie eine lebensgroße Uruk-hai-Figur [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Juni 2011)

*Herr-der-Ringe-Gewinnspiel zum Blu-ray-Start der Extended: Gewinnen Sie eine lebensgroße Uruk-hai-Figur [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Herr-der-Ringe-Gewinnspiel zum Blu-ray-Start der Extended: Gewinnen Sie eine lebensgroße Uruk-hai-Figur [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Herr-der-Ringe-Gewinnspiel zum Blu-ray-Start der Extended: Gewinnen Sie eine lebensgroße Uruk-hai-Figur [Anzeige]


----------



## Plinius (28. Juni 2011)

*Herr-der-Ringe-Gewinnspiel zum Blu-ray-Start der Extended: Gewinnen Sie eine lebensgroße Uruk-hai-Figur [Anzeige]*

cooles gewinnspiel

aber was macht man mit einer 166kg schweren figur :/
obwoh...wenn man einen wintergarten hätte wäre das sicher nett^^


----------



## BroBlem (28. Juni 2011)

Ok ...
so ziemlich jeder weiß wohl, dass die Lösung mit "M" anfängt und mit "ordor" aufhört^^
Trotzdem würde ich da nicht mitmachen - allein der Transport dieses Monstrums ... und dann ist es auch nur ein weiterer Staubfänger, undzwar ein gruseliger^^


----------



## alm0st (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Herr-der-Ringe-Gewinnspiel zum Blu-ray-Start der Extended: Gewinnen Sie eine lebensgroße Uruk-hai-Figur [Anzeige]*

Die 2,53 Meter sind eher das Prob


----------



## El Sativa (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Herr-der-Ringe-Gewinnspiel zum Blu-ray-Start der Extended: Gewinnen Sie eine lebensgroße Uruk-hai-Figur [Anzeige]*

in hamburg gabs/gibs nen laden der "andere welten" hieß/heisst. die hatten da mal nen predator und ne alienqueen stehen. waren schon recht beeindruckend mit ihren 2,xx m höhe bzw. die queen sogar bei 3,xx m lang. sowas kommt gut hinter der eingangstür mit diffusem licht. macht sich gut wenn die oma zu besuch kommt. und da ich im altbau wohne, hätt ich mit den 2,53m höhe nicht das problem.


----------



## Kyrodar (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Herr-der-Ringe-Gewinnspiel zum Blu-ray-Start der Extended: Gewinnen Sie eine lebensgroße Uruk-hai-Figur [Anzeige]*



BroBlem schrieb:


> Ok ...
> so ziemlich jeder weiß wohl, dass die Lösung mit "M" anfängt und mit "ordor" aufhört^^
> Trotzdem würde ich da nicht mitmachen - allein der Transport dieses Monstrums ... und dann ist es auch nur ein weiterer Staubfänger, undzwar ein gruseliger^^


 
Ich sammel Staubfänger und bin stolz drauf.


----------



## Rayken (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Herr-der-Ringe-Gewinnspiel zum Blu-ray-Start der Extended: Gewinnen Sie eine lebensgroße Uruk-hai-Figur [Anzeige]*

Holla schlappe 1699€ kostet die Figur Herr der Ringe - Figuren - Orc The Lord of the Ring - lebensgroe Statue
ich brauch noch nen stylischen kleiderständer


----------



## RapToX (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Herr-der-Ringe-Gewinnspiel zum Blu-ray-Start der Extended: Gewinnen Sie eine lebensgroße Uruk-hai-Figur [Anzeige]*

sehr cool. hab schon letzte woche bei dem gewinnspiel mitgemacht.
würde mir das teil zu gern in die bude stellen


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Herr-der-Ringe-Gewinnspiel zum Blu-ray-Start der Extended: Gewinnen Sie eine lebensgroße Uruk-hai-Figur [Anzeige]*

Joar, für einen Filmefan ist das ein schickes Teil! Ich hab auch mal mit gemacht. Obwohl ich bei Gewinnspielen eigentlich noch nie Glück hatte.


----------



## MasterMystery (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Herr-der-Ringe-Gewinnspiel zum Blu-ray-Start der Extended: Gewinnen Sie eine lebensgroße Uruk-hai-Figur [Anzeige]*

Der würde einem bestimmt unerwünschte Leute vom Haus weghalten!


----------



## Rayken (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Herr-der-Ringe-Gewinnspiel zum Blu-ray-Start der Extended: Gewinnen Sie eine lebensgroße Uruk-hai-Figur [Anzeige]*

Und als Türschild... Vorsicht Uruk-Hai im Haus


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Herr-der-Ringe-Gewinnspiel zum Blu-ray-Start der Extended: Gewinnen Sie eine lebensgroße Uruk-hai-Figur [Anzeige]*

166 Kilo? Bestimmt nur für Selbstabholer… Bei Amazon gibt's kostenlosen Versand ja erst ab 20 EUR oder für Blu-rays/Bücher.


----------

